# Philips or Samsung 32" tv?



## jillyb (18 Sep 2011)

hey guys,


Saw two 32" LCD TVs i'm interested in buying but just not sure which make would be better. One is Samsung and the other is Philips.

They are both €299.

Samsung link : [broken link removed]

Philips link: [broken link removed]

thanks any advice appreciated!


----------



## Knuttell (18 Sep 2011)

Think there is a problem with your links?

Purely a personal view,I have owned Phillips in the past and will not buy that brand again,its technology for want of a better word is stuck in the past and its unreliable,my father and a friend both had the same experience,both bought the same television and both were wrote off after only 4 years.


----------



## monagt (18 Sep 2011)

> unreliable,



+1

Samsung, I will not buy Phillips ever, too many bad experiences but Samsung great so far.


----------



## theresa1 (18 Sep 2011)

My vote would be Samsung.


----------



## annfield (18 Sep 2011)

Samsung LED is the way to go


----------



## jillyb (18 Sep 2011)

hey thanks for replies.oh sorry here are the links again.

http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/...32PFL3605H/12&scy=nl&slg=en&mid=Link_Software

[broken link removed]

Just wasn't sure cos the Samsung one was only HD ready and one scartsocket and the philips had two and had full HD.

But don't think that really matters?


----------



## onq (18 Sep 2011)

Don't choose based on size, choose based on picture quality. Make sure the examples you're looking at aren't getting a degraded multiple feed for comparison purposes. One of the best ways to judge screen quality is to compare screens playing the identical DVD film. It really shows up the limits of the screen because there can be no excuses  based on video feed quality, etc.


----------



## Mongola (18 Sep 2011)

We own 2 samsung 32', not sure if they are the same as the one on your link but had them for abt 3 years and no pb. I have had bad experiences with Philips in the past so, personnally, i would go with Samsung.


----------



## marta12 (18 Sep 2011)

I think Phillips is better


----------



## johnjoda (19 Sep 2011)

*Philips Or Samsung*

I have brought Philips products for over 40 years and very very pleased, my most recent Philips product was a 37 inch LCD TV back in 2006 almost €1300 then  and still going strong, TV is on 24/7 due to shift working in the home.
Brought a Sony Bravia 47 inch LCD last year as a second TV for €700.00 and not nearly as pleased as with the Philips.
So to sum up - Philips  10 / 10 for me
Can't comment on Samsung as never owned


----------



## PaddyBloggit (19 Sep 2011)

Had a Samsung 46" LCD. It died after 13 months. 

I had a battle with the shop to get it replaced as it was just out of warranty. 

I got a Samsung as a replacement and some of the pixels died not long after it being replaced.

Would I buy a Samsung again? No


----------



## jillyb (19 Sep 2011)

hey thanks everyone for the replies!! mixed reviews but think i'll go with Samsung as it seems majority favoured. Its in PC world so might look at extended warranty to be on safe side!


----------

